# IT WAS ALL DAD!!! i swear!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

so the neighbor lady calls for my dad. she has a pygmy doe that her son rescued from the side of the highway. he rescued it before thanksgiving and called the police etc. well now it's mid april and no one has called about it or anything and she doesn't like it so my dad volunteered to take it of her hands. i had absolutely NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!!! well it isnt all that friendly. its not mean, but it wont come to me or dad. dad got a little glance at her teeth and guessed she was about 4 years old. we have never had a pygmy or nigi so its a total guess. i was wondering how much feed she should be getting. she doesnt have any kind of udder so i'm thinking she hasnt had kids before. unless pygmys can have kids and suck their udders back up... :scratch: 
any tips anyone can give me would be much appreciated!
also, if she is four and has never been bred could she still possibly be bred?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:ROFL: good luck figuring this out! and getting her tame  I'm working on taming a donkey right now... it is interesting... I don't have pygmies either though.....
Miranda


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Did the neighbor that was keeping her breed her? If not, then she would be open...because Thanksgiving was much too long ago to still be pregnant.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My nubian kidded twice and then milked for 18 months and she sucked her udder all the way back up, so it sure is possible. She still had the big teats, but no udder. I don't see why you couldn't breed her. At least you could try.

Jan


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hm... well she definitely doesnt look like she has ever kidded before.
she was never with a buck at the neighbor lady's house.
if i can't get her tame i know a small place with pygmy's that i could see if they are interested in her.
right now though i dont think dad has any plan... of course. ~rolls eyes~


----------

